# Broadcom released their own hybrid wifi driver!

## overkll

I didn't know this, and I can't find a post about here (search feature sucks as y'all know)  :Wink:  Just thought I'd share...

This is nice for anyone who has a Dell Wireless 1395 mini pci express which contains the bcm4312 aka unsupported 4310.  No need for ndiswrapper. I was test driving ubuntu   :Embarassed:  and after install and update, it reared it's head.  The module is called "wl".  Comes in both 32 and 64 bit flavors.

Here's the link:

Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA driver

----------

## NeddySeagoon

overkll,

Use Google and add 

```
site:forums.gentoo.org
```

after your search terms

----------

## overkll

Thanks Neddy.  I'll do that from now on.

BTW is that the same as adding gentoo forums to the firefox search bar?

----------

## dsjbirch

Here's a bit of extra information

http://jomcode.com/fadhil/2008/broadcom-official-linux-driver-bcm4312/

and whilst we're on the subject - net-wireless/broadcom-sta   :Razz: 

after a successful emerge I had to also ensure that lib80211_crypt_tkip was enabled for my kernel

(actually, that was a little tricky for me, basically I did a search for tkip, saw what i wanted LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP, but no guide where to enable it, however it listed a host of dependencies, i carefully enabled the dependencies and their dependencies...)

did another

# make && make modules_install

then the next time i looked in menuconfig there was a y next to LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP!

# nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

---

wl

---

After adding wl to the autoload file, I copied over and then reloaded into the new kernel.

then read this thoroughly - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4

and this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789838.html?sid=fe8a3d84e3e7692b24d6682e9093baf5

and was online wirelessly!

----------

## cach0rr0

in terms of what you should have enabled/disabled in the kernel, there's a bit of a discussion here

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300570

but the ebuild is there and ready to be used, and *should* do a decent job of ensuring your kernel is set up as it should be.

----------

